# LOWRIDER MAGAZINES LOT



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

*********************LOWRIDER MAGAZINES LOT****************************


I HAVE 182 TOTAL MAGAZINES FOR SALE. ***WILL NOT SEPERATE****




104 - LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

7 - LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BEST OF

9 - ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINE

15 - STREET CUSTOMS

6 - LOW TIMES (TEXAS MAGAZINE)

2 - VAJITO MAGAZINE (TEXAS MAGAZINE)

1 - SCRAPE MAGAZINE

2 - BLVD MAGAZINE

1 - LOW RIDEZ

1 - LOWRIDER EURO

1 - LOWRIDER BICYCLE

4 - TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE (TLM)

29 - LOWRIDER ARTE


***********************************************************************




LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

YEAR

'91 - 1 ISSUE, OCTOBER

'92 - 5 ISSUES, FEB., MARCH, MAY, JULY, NOV.

'93 - 11 ISSUES, MISSING JUNE

'94 - 2 ISSUES, NOV., AUGUST

'95 - 12 ISSUES, COMPLETE

'96 - 12 ISSUES, COMPLETE

'97 - 11 ISSUES, MISSING SEPT.

'98 - 6 ISSUES, JAN., FEB., MARCH, APRIL, MAY, JULY

'99 - 6 ISSUES, JAN., FEB., APRIL, SEPT., OCT., NOV.

'00 - 10 ISSUES, MISSING FEB., NOV.

'01 - 12 ISSUES, COMPLETE

'02 - 5 ISSUES, FEB., MARCH, APRIL, MAY, JUNE

'03 - 2 ISSUES, JAN., APRIL

'04 - 5 ISSUES, FEB., MARCH, SEPT., OCT., DEC.

'05 - 3 ISSUES, FEB., MAY, AUGUST

'06 - 1 ISSUE, MARCH

************************************************************************


LOW TIMES MAGAZINE (TEXAS MAG)

VOLUME 2 - ISSUES 4, 5, 6

VOLUME 3 - ISSUES 1, 3, 4

************************************************************************

VAJITO MAGAZINE (TEXAS MAG)

2 ISSUES - SUMMER 97, FALL 97


************************************************************************


ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINE

2 ISSUES - VOLUME 2, #5, #8
3 ISSUES - '95 - APRIL, AUGUST, SEPT.
2 ISSUES - '97 - JANUARY, SEPT.
2 ISSUES - '00 - JUNE, OCTOBER


************************************************************************


STREET CUSTOMS

1 ISSUE - VOL. 1 - #5
4 ISSUES - VOL. 2 - #1, #2, #3, #4
4 ISSUES - VOL. 3 - #1, #3, #5, #6
2 ISSUES - VOL. 4 - #1, #2
2 ISSUES - 2000 - AUGUST, OCTOBER
1 ISSUE - 2001 - FEB.
1 ISSUE - 2003 - FEB.


************************************************************************


LOWRIDER ARTE


2 ISSUES '92 - SUMMER, FALL
3 ISSUES '93 - JULY/AUG., SEPT/OCT, NOV/DEC
5 ISSUES '94 - JAN/FEB, MARCH/APRIL, MAY/JUNE, JULY/AUG, NOV/DEC
5 ISSUES '95 - JAN/FEB, MARCH/APRIL, JUNE/JULY, AUG/SEPT, OCT/NOV
6 ISSUES '96 - DEC/JAN, FEB/MARCH, APRIL/MAY, JUNE/JLY, AUG/SEP, OCT/NOV
5 ISSUES '97 - DEC/JAN, FEB/MARCH, APRIL/MAY, JUNE/JLY, AUG/SEP
2 ISSUES '98 - DEC/JAN, FEB/MARCH
1 ISSUE 2001 - AUG/SEPT.

________________________________________________________________________


THANK YOU FOR LOOKING  

SEND PM FOR DETAILS


LOOKING FOR ATLEAST $1 A MAG PLUS SHIPPING

WILL NOT SEPERATE LOT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you dont have any copies of SNJ? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I will give a week for them to sell. If they dont sell together, then i will split them up and sell seprate, but NOT at $1 a magazine :happysad:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

hey texas gold i want all your 1997, 2000, 2001 issues of LRM pm sent


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Dec 8 2006, 09:59 PM~6727402
> *hey texas gold i want all your 1997, 2000, 2001 issues of LRM pm sent
> *


shit i might as well take 1995 and 6 as well


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry for all the cofusion some may have, but I am NOT selling 182 magazines seperate.

will only sell all 182 magazines together at a $1ea. total $182 plus shipping



will give a week then split them up as i get offers


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ill take 91-94


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 9 2006, 09:22 AM~6729244
> *Sorry for all the cofusion some may have, but I am NOT selling 182 magazines seperate.
> 
> will only sell all 182 magazines together at a $1ea.  total $182 plus shipping
> ...


did you get my pm about 1995 -1997 and 2000-2001 ? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks homie.  Appreciate all the other mags.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i need the 
low times (6)
vajito summer 97 

pm me price


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ill take 91-96 let me no lrm


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

91-97 sorry


----------



## Silvercivic98 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello 
By chance you still have 
Vajito 1997 fall issue 
I believe that's what I been looking for


----------



## Silvercivic98 (Aug 12, 2016)

i have a question , about that 1997 fall VAJITO MAGAZINE
been looking for a 2 page article in there from san antonio....
maybe you can help me out....


----------

